# 20/20 episode - Cindy Gam"rat"



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

I just watched the latest 20/20 episode about the affair of two (ex) Michigan Representatives. I never knew the whole story......it's crazy. 

Todd Courser and Cindy Gamrat.

Now this Gam"rat" wants to put an end to a spouse spying on another spouse. 

"He went too far. I don't feel safe." 

She wants a divorce because he went too far. Oiy

Good riddance. Narcassist nut jobs.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

She could put a 1,00 laws in place, it wouldn't stop me from spying if I felt I needed to do it. Laws only work on those people inclined to obey them in the first place.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Rugs said:


> I just watched the latest 20/20 episode about the affair of two (ex) Michigan Representatives. I never knew the whole story......it's crazy.
> 
> Todd Courser and Cindy Gamrat.
> 
> ...


Here's a bit more of that same logic...










That said, he did go a bit too far. He should've confronted, exposed, and filed for divorce instead of trying to extort via a 3rd party.



Rugs said:


> She wants a divorce because he went too far. Oiy


LOL. Whatever. I guess it's kind of a good thing (for her) that her husband isn't speaking publicly about it, else she might not be able to save face w/ this bullsh*t.

I read that she's looking to start an advocacy group for women that have been/are being surveilled by their partners. LOL. Have fun w/ that.

I also read that she's sleeps in her SUV in grocery store parking lots when her husband is at home (he travels a lot for work). Double LOL.



Rugs said:


> Good riddance. Narcassist nut jobs.


Indeed.

It's worth noting that both of were Tea Party darlings elected on a platform of conservative Christian values.

Thanks a lot for perpetuating the stereotype, jackasses.


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

I watched the whole thing. You can't make up crap like that! If someone posted that story here we'd call them a troll, that's how unbelievable that story is. The only sane person in the whole thing is Fon Courser, the wife, everyone else are complete bonkers. It will make great movie someday. 
And Joe Gamrat did go too far. It's not the surveillance that went too far, it's what he did after he found out. Lying, blackmailing, setting up other people to the fall, he is no better than she is. They were made for each other.


----------



## SasZ79 (Mar 14, 2015)

Bull**** he got his revenge nothing more or less.
She cheated and her Husband destroyed her and POS career karma is a *****.
And as long she was the one who betrayed him everything was fine 
but now as he returned the favor she wants a divorce.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

She is a gam rat?

I am not going to reveal what gam means in the UK. Just Google it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

intheory said:


> Gammon is sliced ham in the U.K., right?


Sort of. It is a particular cut of ham.

However, "gam" relates to the mouth. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Here's a bit more of that same logic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of people in public view, that claim Christian values, are the lowest form of life on the planet.

Really pisses me off to use my faith as a curtain to hide their skanky asses behind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

SasZ79 said:


> he returned the favor she wants a divorce.


Goes back to what I've been advocating all along. When a woman cheats, she's lost interest in you. If she was still into this guy, she'd do anything under the sun to stay married to him.
But I agree with those that said that her old man should have just exposed her, divorced her, and road off into the sunset. He's another stooge who wanted to keep his hands clean so she'd come running back to him and they both could pretend she still gives a crap about him and the marriage.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I didn't see 20/20 but I vaguely remember reading an article when the story first broke. Both were politicians in the State Legislature, IIRC, and both have children. It was crazy. Their "conservative Christian values" apparently were meant for others to follow and not themselves. Shaking my head.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> A lot of people in public view, that claim Christian values, are the lowest form of life on the planet.
> 
> Really pisses me off to use my faith as a curtain to hide their skanky asses behind.


I've always said that some of the most vile people imaginable sit in church pews every Sunday.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> I've always said that some of the most vile people imaginable sit in church pews every Sunday.


I can attest to that fact. The worst are when a faker gets behind the pulpit.

I don't mind vile people who know they are vile and want to change.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Here is something on this piece of sh!t Gamrat.

https://2paragraphs.com/2016/01/cindy-gamrat-divorcing-jealous-husband-after-todd-courser-affair/

She is saying that her Betrayed Spouse is the evil one here.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> That said, he did go a bit too far. He should've confronted, exposed, and filed for divorce instead of trying to extort via a 3rd party.



Extortion!? That sort of makes the "snooping" part of a felony, doesn't it?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

sidney2718 said:


> Extortion!? That sort of makes the "snooping" part of a felony, doesn't it?


Apparently no charges were pressed since -- per the cops -- his aim was to bust up the affair.


----------

